# Japanese Otaku petition the Gov't to Marry 2D Characters... mind blown



## Donkey Show (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay, so otaku generally are seen in a bad light, but doing shit like this isn't going to help.



And for some of the comments by otaku for the push for matrimony of said characters...



> “We’ve no interest in the 3D. If we could, we’d like to live in a 2D world. However, with current technology, this is not possible. So at the very least, can we have marriage to 2D characters legally recognised? If this were to come to pass, I intend to marry Asahina Mikuru.”





> “I’ve been married to Arcueid of Tsukihime for five years now. I’ve no doubt that I want to spend the rest of my life with her. As someone who lives in two dimensions, I’d very much like to support this measure!”



Wow... but I can see this petition going well over here on NF.  I mean, "the Marry an Anime guy/girl FC?"

Who am I to judge though...


----------



## Taleran (Oct 30, 2008)

How does a drawing say I Do?


----------



## fxu (Oct 30, 2008)

Well.... errrrr. Wouldn't this be a bit of trouble...?

Only two people can get married. Unless of course the otakus are polygamists and wouldn't mind sharing that cum-stained printed photograph of their "lover."

This is ridiculous. I'm all for finding your happiness as long as it doesn't obstruct somebody else's.... but holy shit, isn't this taking it a bit too far?

It doesn't bother me....... so I guess... I support it..?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 30, 2008)

Taleran said:


> How does a drawing say I Do?


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 30, 2008)

*sigh*

I'd allow it. Tolerance for the win.

But boy oh boy.... wow.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 30, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I'd allow it. Tolerance for the win.
> 
> But boy oh boy.... wow.



Don't cave in they're doing it for easy tax credit


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 30, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Don't cave in they're doing it for easy tax credit



lol 

.......................


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 30, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I'd allow it. Tolerance for the win.
> 
> But boy oh boy.... wow.



NO.  Say yes on Proposition 8-bit!!!  They'll teach this shit in the schools and our future kids will be poisoned!!!


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 30, 2008)

I feel dirty for liking anime now. . .


----------



## Star (Oct 30, 2008)

this is the most interesting thing I've read all day. I'm laughing my head off.


----------



## impersonal (Oct 30, 2008)

Taleran said:


> How does a drawing say I Do?



It can't... That's why it's always rape... RAPE. They should pass a law to put all these guys in prison.


Wait...They've already condemned themselves to not leaving their homes.


----------



## Star (Oct 30, 2008)

Its absolutley insane! I've never heard anything like this!


----------



## Nightjumper (Oct 30, 2008)

I fear my parents would disown me if I tried anything like that.  

But seriously, this is just silly. What's next? Marriage to food?


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 30, 2008)

Nightjumper said:


> But seriously, this is just silly. What's next? Marriage to food?



Sure why not.

I'm serious. It's loony and I think anyone who would marry a bowl of cereal needs help but why should it be illegal?


----------



## fghj (Oct 30, 2008)

Aww...







Taleran said:


> How does a drawing say I Do?



The ocean says yes!


----------



## Tieria Erde (Oct 30, 2008)

This made my day. I laughed so hard. 
Good luck, otaku. Good luck.

I'd like to marry  and , plz


----------



## Lilykt7 (Oct 30, 2008)

I can just imagine what that guy is like.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 30, 2008)

Suddenly, JeanneUchiha's sig doesn't seem so odd...


----------



## Xion (Oct 30, 2008)

Don't worry the basementfags are only circulating it as a joke petition.

I hope so at least, for the sake of humanity.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 30, 2008)

Xion said:


> Don't worry the basementfags are only circulating it as a joke petition.
> 
> I hope so at least, for the sake of humanity.




I think its real

fanart


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 30, 2008)

Obligatory.


----------



## Oujisama (Oct 30, 2008)

Now theres a dull marriage.


----------



## Mael (Oct 30, 2008)

Exterminatus on otakus...now!


----------



## Noiteru (Oct 30, 2008)

I rolled on the floor.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Oct 30, 2008)

this is going to end with TV-shows where people murder eachoter for the hand of haruhi


----------



## GsG (Oct 30, 2008)

Requesting pictures of wedding when it comes up to see how they get the 2D partner next to the 3D one.


----------



## Kyuubi Whisker (Oct 30, 2008)

Has anyone made a "mai waifu" joke yet?


----------



## Gooba (Oct 30, 2008)

Stuff likes this makes me me feel embarrassed to be admin of an anime forum.


----------



## GsG (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes, but these sort of people are not in the specific anime forum where you are an admin in.


----------



## Altron (Oct 30, 2008)

Gooba said:


> Stuff likes this makes me me feel embarrassed to be admin of an anime forum.



At least he isn't a member of these forums (I hope)


----------



## FreshBaked (Oct 30, 2008)

LOL

Just... LOL

Itachi harem vs Sephiroth harem. Which is bigger?


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Oct 30, 2008)

if I ever did this, I would take my own life right after the wedding...


----------



## Altron (Oct 30, 2008)

BandGeekNinja said:


> if I ever did this, I would take my own life right after the wedding...



Here maybe you can follow in this guy's example. His posts on this page


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Oct 30, 2008)

Altron said:


> Here maybe you can follow in this guy's example. His posts on this page



eh...there's always the possibility that I might also set fire to one of the 2-D guests, they are made of paper after all


----------



## Seregfin (Oct 30, 2008)

At least they'll be out of the gene pool ...


----------



## BandGeekNinja (Oct 30, 2008)

Seregfin said:


> At least they'll be out of the gene pool ...



who says? they could always cheat on the wife/husband and get thier lover or themselves preggers


----------



## The Wanderer (Oct 30, 2008)

_*?We?ve no interest in the 3D. If we could, we?d like to live in a 2D world."*_
So they'd like to compensate their utter failure at having a real life (No interest ? Yeah right) with a stain of paper and ink/bunch of pixels ? I mean they must have such an empty life outside their hobbies to consider this . . . thing. 

Because japanese animus are so Kawai Desu Ne. 

Pffft. Huevonazos.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Oct 30, 2008)

...In other news, governments -do- have the right to regulate contracts such as marriages.

Meanwhile the Prime Minister facepalms.  Seriously folks.  This is why people think Otaku == Sex Offender


----------



## Sylar (Oct 30, 2008)

Wouldn't they need permission from the owners/creaters of the characters to try and marry- 

You know what forget it...


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Oct 30, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> Okay, so otaku generally are seen in a bad light, but doing shit like this isn't going to help.
> 
> 
> 
> And for some of the comments by otaku for the push for matrimony of said characters...





What is this faggotry?!


As for my second reaction...


----------



## dr_shadow (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm waiting for what Creator and Kyasurin_Yakuto have to say about this ^^


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 30, 2008)

I dont know weather to laugh or be afraid.


----------



## Pilaf (Oct 30, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> I dont know weather to laugh or be afraid.



It's okay to do neither. Really. Let them live their lives, and you can live yours.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Oct 30, 2008)

I have no problem with it in general, but as long as marriage brings tax advantages, we should keep it between two consenting humans.


----------



## Konan the Barbarian (Oct 30, 2008)

What the hell... This kind of paper marriage has no practical application, unless he and his virtual spouse are allowed to adopt. Now, you get fiscal benefits when you're married, so he might be on to something.

Still, this kind of petition is rather tame in a world where beastiality is legal in a few countries.


----------



## Kamen Rider Ryoma (Oct 30, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> I dont know weather to laugh or be afraid.



Laugh, laugh like you never did before as you've just witnessed the death of common sense.


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Oct 30, 2008)

As long as it's just their business and doesn't affect children or taxes I'll just sit there and laugh my ass off at them, but if that gives them happiness...


----------



## Sakura Kasakabe (Oct 30, 2008)

Honestly, how do you get satisfaction from that?


----------



## fghj (Oct 30, 2008)

Pilaf said:


> It's okay to do neither. Really. Let them live their lives, and you can live yours.



Cause you're a bigot if you dislike someone's lifestyle!!!


----------



## FrostXian (Oct 30, 2008)

Meh, people say yes for lulz. If we had such a thread, I would say yes too, just to see the reactions when the number hits the fan.


----------



## Serp (Oct 30, 2008)

Does this extent to furries as well


----------



## Zaleho Tempest (Oct 30, 2008)

ROFL just let them for the lulz xD


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 30, 2008)

HO-LY ....


----------



## Cirus (Oct 30, 2008)

That explain alot as to why the Japanese population is going down.


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm not sure an anime or manga character can technically give informed consent.  Forcing two-dimensional characters to marry against their will?  Bastards.

Seriously though, Izumi Konata is _mine_. pek


----------



## Ice Cream (Oct 30, 2008)

Wait...they even have pillows with anime characters?... 

Well, its not that surprising...



But what if there are people choosing the same 2D characters?


----------



## Cochise (Oct 30, 2008)

That is the single craziest thing I've ever read.


----------



## Camille (Oct 30, 2008)

This is madness


----------



## Altron (Oct 30, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> HO-LY ....



^ lol...wow....


----------



## Camille (Oct 30, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> HO-LY ....



These guys aren't even the hard-core otaku


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 30, 2008)

OMFG !

I heard that the otaku culture is becoming a problem in Japan....but I did not think it would lead to this !

Most of those  anime girls they are flapping for are lolis !!!

Edit: Hardcore otakus masturbate in front of anime girl figurines with soft chest and butt....and ejaculate on them .....


----------



## fghj (Oct 30, 2008)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Hardcore otakus masturbate in front of anime girl figurines with soft chest and butt....and ejaculate on them .....


----------



## Camille (Oct 30, 2008)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Edit: Hardcore otakus masturbate in front of anime girl figurines with soft chest and butt....and ejaculate on them .....



That's, like, _mildly_ sick


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Oct 30, 2008)

I was shock to say that one of my internet acquantinces goes straight to his room and ejaculate on a figurine (he lives in Hong Kong) !

I stop talking to him, after that !


----------



## Camille (Oct 30, 2008)

^ Are you serious? 

God, these otaku give a bad name to people who watch anime as a detached interest


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Oct 30, 2008)

Pfff no able to have a real girl. It's a shame.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 30, 2008)

Le Male said:


> Pfff no able to have a real girl. It's a shame.



Only their real Wairfus like Sailor Venus can understand them. Filthy 3D girls are too obsessed with things like hygiene, personality, and other nonsense.


----------



## T4R0K (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks, Otakus, I'd rather stay alone my whole life and be aware of it than married a fictional character...

I'm surprised they didn't ask for it sooner (remember, there's a ton of references to guys prefering 2D girls in various animes and mangas)


----------



## fghj (Oct 30, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> Only their real Wairfus like Sailor Venus can understand them. Filthy 3D girls are too obsessed with things like hygiene, personality, and other nonsense.



Hey hey hey, dude. No dissing Sailor Venus


----------



## Mintaka (Oct 30, 2008)

Wow this is a tad far no?


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 30, 2008)

Sakura Kasakabe said:


> Honestly, how do you get satisfaction from that?



Granted this might be outside of their "dimension" but this is a start...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7DP2Mwz8wds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Oct 30, 2008)

All that japanese pussy going to waste because these fucks want to unload on figurines and pieces of paper.


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 30, 2008)

I facepalmed so hard I collapsed in on myself. 



> ?I?ve been married to Arcueid of Tsukihime for five years now. I?ve no doubt that I want to spend the rest of my life with her. As someone who lives in two dimensions, I?d very much like to support this measure!?


But this guy may have the right idea.

Just sayin.


----------



## Republican (Oct 30, 2008)

Gahhahaa. What the...!


----------



## beads (Oct 30, 2008)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> All that japanese pussy going to waste because these fucks want to unload on figurines and pieces of paper.



More for you and I.


----------



## reaperunique (Oct 30, 2008)

I lol'd but it is hmm strange


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 30, 2008)

Lets rescue the Japanese wimmenz from those losers.


----------



## Donkey Show (Oct 30, 2008)

Ryuzaki? said:


> Lets rescue the Japanese wimmenz from those losers.





Srsly though.  Some of you need to take of your Yellow Fever goggles and go to Japan to see for yourself.


----------



## beads (Oct 30, 2008)

I'm going this summer, I'll be sure to give NF the DL.


----------



## chaosakita (Oct 30, 2008)

People are doing this on the internet all the time.


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 30, 2008)

You know.

This makes me wonder.

Why do so many asian men spend 50 hours a day playing video games and marry cardboard cut outs?

Are asian women really that bad?


----------



## dilbot (Oct 30, 2008)

>.<

I can't even imagine what these people look like! That's how *FUCKED UUUUPPP* they are!

Next thing you know, plastic surgery to become 2-d 

Panini press me!


----------



## Son Goku (Oct 30, 2008)

wow is the only word to say


----------



## Disquiet (Oct 30, 2008)

Is it sad that that is pretty much my ideal public bathroom?  (Rhetorical question)

Hell, that's pretty much the only way you'll ever get me to use a urinal.  Fucking stupid things.


----------



## This is god (Oct 30, 2008)

Nightjumper said:


> But seriously, this is just silly. What's next? Marriage to food?



Don't make me throw you down that "slippery slope" that over-exaggerating asshats are always going on about...


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 30, 2008)

Mister Bushido said:


> Srsly though.  Some of you need to take of your Yellow Fever goggles and go to Japan to see for yourself.



Then again...I guess it would be generalising an entire race...but hey 

Yellow fever?....no...Im not a Japanfag...doesnt mean I dont like some of their girls.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey In Japan dont they use Hentai to teach sex ed?

I'm not surprised by this.


----------



## Republican (Oct 30, 2008)

An otaku should never be taken in a "good light"... Just a side note.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Oct 30, 2008)

This is rather disturbing to me.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Ok so now I can finally marry the Jessica Alba posters on my wall?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Oct 30, 2008)

I think Jessica Alba counts as 3-D, but you can marry a character she played in a movie


----------



## Garfield (Oct 30, 2008)

Catwoman then 

Halle Berry


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Oct 30, 2008)

Think she is going to be upset if you write crappy vows? 
She might whip you


----------



## ~Flippy (Oct 30, 2008)

Zaxxon? You in here?! XD


----------



## Vanity (Oct 30, 2008)

Okay well honestly the marriage FC here on NF is a joke even though I'm married to Deidara in it. To me that FC is just a 'fun thing'. I'd marry Deidara if he was real but since he isn't, I know I can't and that it would just be silly even though I do love Deidara.

I love Deidara but I also love my real boyfriend.

So anyway, I do think this marriage thing is a bit over the top.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Oct 30, 2008)

> I'd marry Deidara if he was real



Guy is a psycho that is so adamant to proving his art is the greatest thing since fried shit that he commited suicide.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Oct 30, 2008)

> I'd marry Deidara if he was real



How did I know this was coming


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Oct 30, 2008)

omg...this kind of act is for losers, get a real life


----------



## fghj (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm glad NF is full of winners


----------



## Star (Oct 31, 2008)

*starcastic tone ahead*

OH WHY OH WHY WONT THEY LET US MARRY INATIMATE OBJECTS!! I LOVE MY INATIMATE OBJECT SO MUCH *KISS KISS KISS*

*end of sarcastic tone*

lol


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 31, 2008)

I'd like to live in a 2D world too.  Anyway, 530 supporters, eh? I wonder how many of them are actually serious. Reminds me of another story I read of how some people only desire to live with those life-sized dolls. Ah well, I guess...whatever make them happy. I don't really care since it isn't like they are harming any living creature aside from possibly limiting their social interactions with the other sex.


----------



## CyberSwarmKing (Oct 31, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## Aokiji (Oct 31, 2008)

Can't marry what doesn't exist. 

And they should be forced into asylums.


----------



## Ƶero (Oct 31, 2008)

Well if i was a 2d character id say....


----------



## Red (Oct 31, 2008)

Psh. Ive been married to fuuka for three years now. I don't need someone to validate our love for each other   pek


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 31, 2008)

I say don't allow it, just because you can't get married to a real flesh and blood person doesn't mean we should appease you by letting you marry drawings...

I'm waiting for Creator and KY to run off with pictures of Tsunade and Deidara to marry.


----------



## Tomato Sauce (Oct 31, 2008)

My only comment is : _*WTF?!*_


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 31, 2008)

wow... way to put themselves in even a worse view for society ...

alos... in this way I can have a s many waifus as i want... not just one ...


----------



## HumanWine (Oct 31, 2008)

its that some sort of copyright infringement?


----------



## Sanity Check (Oct 31, 2008)

Just wait until sex androids come out.


----------



## Kool-Aid (Oct 31, 2008)

2D ftw

i don't know who i'd marry.


----------



## dummy plug (Oct 31, 2008)

they get to marry hentai characters too?


----------



## T4R0K (Nov 1, 2008)

dummy plug said:


> they get to marry hentai characters too?



Hum... I wonder if there female Otakus that'd want to marry a tentacle monster, lol...


----------



## Anjali (Nov 1, 2008)

OMG This is the most pathetic and weird and stupid thing I have ever seen. Myt advice for the lame creatures who want to marry manga characters....GET A LIFE!!!!!!


----------



## ninjaneko (Nov 1, 2008)

I think it's really weird and sad if it's real, but I have nothing particularly against it in theory. But since the characters they are marrying are imaginary, I feel all they need is an imaginary marriage (a character that _only _exists on an imaginary plane is not acknowledged as a "real living person" in society and therefore does not have the same rights, duties, etc).

In society, marriage is not just a spiritual/emotional binding of two um, people, but carries certain legal and financial obligations on the part of both the people entering the union and the law and government. It would cost both time and money. Having a made-up spouse would affect your income/taxes WAAAY differently than having a real person for a spouse.

And what if one of these people decides to divorce their fictional spouse (whether out of craziness or the lulz)? The courts would _have _to allow a hearing, lawyers, etc. all costing time and money. How could you even carry out a hearing like that? Just seems like a silly waste. 

If it's a fictional character, no need for anything more than a fictional marriage IMO. "Real-life" marriage certificates were created for use by "real-life" people to deal with "real-life" circumstances, ya know? It's like watering a faux plant...


----------



## L Lawliet (Nov 1, 2008)

This world is full of lol.


----------



## Psycho (Nov 1, 2008)

i give up my hope for the world


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Nov 1, 2008)

If they can get to marry 2D character, THEN I MUST BE ALLOWED TO MARRY MY VIBRATOR. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BAD BD (Nov 1, 2008)

I want to marry the character in the Britteny spears video.


----------



## vervex (Nov 1, 2008)

hum hum. And how 2D characters are suppose to voice their opinion about that whole marriage thing? Do they even want to get married?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#66 (Nov 1, 2008)

Those crazy otaku's.


----------



## Konan the Barbarian (Nov 1, 2008)

BAD BD said:


> I want to marry the character in the Britteny spears video.



Yeah I was thinking about abuses like this. What would forbid someone to marry a picture of the deceased Princess Diana for example?


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Nov 2, 2008)

I wanted marry Sasuke sama, but he turned me down


----------



## fghj (Nov 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _some of my waifus_


----------



## fghj (Nov 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _some of my waifus_


----------



## Fran (Nov 2, 2008)

Fuck yeah 

Seira-tan here I come!


----------



## Chee (Nov 2, 2008)

....so I can marry the Joker now?


----------



## horsdhaleine (Nov 2, 2008)

Marrying a 2D character? That's sick!



Kagura said:


> God, these otaku give a bad name to people who watch anime as a detached interest


The thing is some westerners would openly use the label otaku without thinking about its social implication. If you just moderately like anime or manga, don't label yourself as an otaku. Otakus are on a whole different level.



1mmortal 1tachi said:


> You know.
> 
> This makes me wonder.
> 
> ...


No. But there are some Japanese men who are scared of Japanese women. Yes, I know one. And there are Japanese men who complain that Japanese women are too cold. Not surprising since a lot of them have foreign, usually Southeast Asian, wives or mistresses.... 


Nice make-up.


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2008)

That is all.
Besides, we have cosplay. If you want to screw a 2-d character so badly, get your girlfriend to have cosplay sex with you, but you better be REALLY drunk or else you'll just be having sex with your girlfriend.


----------



## fghj (Nov 2, 2008)

battlerek said:


> That is all.
> Besides, we have cosplay. If you want to screw a 2-d character so badly, *get your girlfriend to have cosplay sex with you*, but you better be REALLY drunk or else you'll just be having sex with your girlfriend.



Man you make everything sound so simple


----------



## Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2008)

fghj said:


> Man you make everything sound so simple



Well, if you're a big anime fan, and you somehow get a girlfriend, most likely she's an anime fan too. I've read on other forums of stories of couples dressing up as their favorite pairings and doing it.(SasukeXSakura is pretty popular, but I don't want to go in the details.) 

Besides, didn't you read the part where I say both of you have to be really drunk?


----------



## Koi (Nov 3, 2008)

Like, I don't get it.  How exactly _does_ one marry the image of a fictional character?  Do copyright laws play into this?  I just don't get it.

Why can't they be like those other guys who give up real women in place of sex dolls instead?


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Nov 3, 2008)

so like...can we now...?


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 3, 2008)

In before japanese androids.


----------



## C-Moon (Nov 3, 2008)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> In before japanese androids.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Nov 3, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> I feel dirty for liking anime now. . .



I feel the same...


----------



## Psycho (Nov 3, 2008)

wait a second... if someone faps to your 2D wife, can you shoot him and divorce her?


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm not as much as a nerd as I though.  *does a little dance*


----------



## ANBUBooBoo (Nov 3, 2008)

I suppose marriage sims are only the next logical progression from dating sims...

We really should have seen this coming.


----------



## Kankurette (Nov 3, 2008)

Me and a mate of mine were joking about this the other night. She's an artist and has a thing for devils, and her Satan is incredibly sexy, and we were talking about our fictional double wedding with Satan and Kankuro as our husbands. I just...can't get my head round it. How can you marry someone who isn't real? I mean, how do wedding vows work? And what do you do at functions when you're invited to bring a partner, carry your comic in with you with pages bookmarked?
Just when I think otaku can't get any more disturbing, they come up with shit like this. Still...if they marry fictional characters, at least they won't be pestering real people to go out with them. And for that, let us be thankful.


----------



## Koi (Nov 3, 2008)

Sephiroth said:


> wait a second... if someone faps to your 2D wife, can you shoot him and divorce her?



Sad thing is, that question_ might_ be legit.

I still don't understand, though.. like, *what do you marry?!*  Do you print out the drawing and that's your wife?  Or are you married to her likeness _everywhere?_  What about cosplay?  And where does copyright fall into this?  I just don't get it.


----------



## Aburame Kyo (Nov 3, 2008)

My 2d wife is a whore!


----------



## Lycanthropy (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm gonna print me off a husband


----------



## Psycho (Nov 3, 2008)

Koi said:


> Sad thing is, that question_ might_ be legit.
> 
> I still don't understand, though.. like, *what do you marry?!*  Do you print out the drawing and that's your wife?  Or are you married to her likeness _everywhere?_  What about cosplay?  And where does copyright fall into this?  I just don't get it.



i have no idea, you know how most otakus are, they think of it halfway through and then fap to it


----------



## Purgatory (Nov 3, 2008)

If a fucking pop star from some other country is allowed to marry a pineapple, anything's fucking possible. the thing is...how do they..you know? And what if she cheats on him? Or the other way around?


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 4, 2008)

5 years from now the inventor of the pet rock will have made another million dollars selling pet rock wives.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 4, 2008)

See? 2D is a simple world. People like me who can't understand the workings of love in 3D world will have a simpler time like this =)


----------



## fghj (Nov 4, 2008)

aren't most anime set in a 3d world


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 4, 2008)

More asian women for me?


----------



## Garfield (Nov 4, 2008)

fghj said:


> aren't most anime set in a 3d world


It's deceptively 3D seeing as they are made and depicted on a 2D screen


----------



## fghj (Nov 4, 2008)

CX said:


> It's deceptively 3D seeing as they are made and depicted on a 2D screen



But everything is displayed on 2d screen


----------



## Jeαnne (Nov 4, 2008)

oh god...


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 4, 2008)

Painkiller said:


> If a fucking pop star from some other country is allowed to marry a pineapple, anything's fucking possible. the thing is...how do they..you know? And what if she cheats on him? Or the other way around?



then they have to go to an anime court with anime judges, juries and lawyers and anime reporters too


----------



## Garfield (Nov 4, 2008)

fghj said:


> But everything is displayed on 2d screen


Yus! But as I said, the source for animu chars is also 2D.


----------



## Mibu Clan (Nov 4, 2008)

So would Hentai be considered cheating?


----------



## CHEH (Nov 5, 2008)

Man...are you fucking serious?


----------



## Star (Nov 5, 2008)

I never get enough of this thread its so amusing. 
this is absolutley crazy!


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Those people need to seek psychiatric help. Seriously.


----------



## Munak (Nov 5, 2008)

Times like this I'm happy I can draw. 

Just like Tony Taka and his porn skills.


----------



## Willy Wonka (Nov 5, 2008)

well that was the most interseting thing i think ive ever read.... i kind of support it to, i mean i dislike this world so much some times it makes me just want to live in a 2D world xD


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 5, 2008)

♥Near said:


> well that was the most interseting thing i think ive ever read.... i kind of support it to, i mean i dislike this world so much some times it makes me just want to live in a 2D world xD



Then yer just burying your head in the sand, so to speak. Yeah at times (allot of the time, infact) this world does indeed suck, and we all seek our little modes of escape for a bit. But that dosnt mean we take it so far as to try and get the law (and any benefits therein) to recognize a "marriage" between a flesh and blood person, and a 2d image of an idealized and sexualized female figure. We all have our fantasies involving fictional characters... most of us know when and how to draw the line, however 


The truly sad thing is.. that for all the $ that was spent on the products in the pic posted earlier in the thread, at least one of those guys could have gotten a prostitute...


----------



## Willy Wonka (Nov 5, 2008)

Wolfarus said:


> Then yer just burying your head in the sand, so to speak. Yeah at times (allot of the time, infact) this world does indeed suck, and we all seek our little modes of escape for a bit. But that dosnt mean we take it so far as to try and get the law (and any benefits therein) to recognize a "marriage" between a flesh and blood person, and a 2d image of an idealized and sexualized female figure. We all have our fantasies involving fictional characters... most of us know when and how to draw the line, however
> 
> 
> The truly sad thing is.. that for all the $ that was spent on the products in the pic posted earlier in the thread, at least one of those guys could have gotten a prostitute...



True i try to find goodthings within the world sometimes it's just harder than others. But im not agreeing with this idea nor am I agest it just sort of inbetween you know?


----------



## dummy plug (Nov 6, 2008)

what happens if the anime wife wants to be an american citizen?


----------



## stardust (Nov 6, 2008)

_Mikuru, of all people? _


----------



## batanga (Nov 6, 2008)

This is the kind of insanely bizarre shit that only comes from Japan


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Nov 6, 2008)

Allow it :') Whatever, if it makes them happy to think that they're married to an anime character, why not. They're not hurting/harming anyone with it.

Besides, being otaku, I'm sure they got used to the stares.


----------



## Tehmk (Nov 6, 2008)

There's a limit to retardness............

How about the babies?

What draw out his face and combine it with his anime wife to again draw out possible children?


----------



## Tsukasa009 (Nov 6, 2008)

gay marriage is one thing but.... marrying a 2D image...?


----------



## T4R0K (Nov 6, 2008)

Casshern said:


> There's a limit to retardness............
> 
> How about the babies?
> 
> What draw out his face and combine it with his anime wife to again draw out possible children?



Wait, is this how hentai porn is made ? Guys so crazy for 2D that they start to draw their fantasies ?

"I'm a failure at life and women, so I'll just draw me my own customized bitch !!" ?


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Nov 6, 2008)

> “We’ve no interest in the 3D. If we could, we’d like to live in a 2D world. However, with current technology, this is not possible. So at the very least, can we have marriage to 2D characters legally recognised? If this were to come to pass, I intend to marry *Asahina Mikuru*.”


----------



## hammer (Nov 6, 2008)

.:Bunneh:. said:


>



 poor thing


----------



## Munak (Nov 6, 2008)

What in blazes, the Haruhi sexual-abuse aid?


----------



## Mintaka (Nov 6, 2008)

> Hum... I wonder if there female Otakus that'd want to marry a tentacle monster, lol...


THIS I would support.

For lulz.  And tentacoo wape.

Not to mention sex would be difficult.

OH LAWD A PAPAH CUT!!!!!1111  AGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!11111


----------



## Milo- (Nov 6, 2008)

Anyone supporting gay marriage and not supporting this is a hipocrite. Anyone that laughs at the guys trying to marry anime characters and gets angry when someone acts like a homophobe is a hypocrite as well.

That said, I don't support gay marriage so I'm in my right of getting a good laugh at the japanese for being so freaking weird.


----------



## Medusa (Nov 6, 2008)

dam I want to live in japan

well I like hentai more than real pron cuz the most girls are fugly in RL


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 6, 2008)

sigh its a sad day in japan, well atleast they are not petioning for lower marriage so they could indulge their loli fetish (and shota fetish, dont want to look like a sexist )


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 6, 2008)

3D girls pig disgusting.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 6, 2008)

> Wow... but I can see this petition going well over here on NF. I mean, "the Marry an Anime guy/girl FC?"





> If this were to come to pass, I intend to marry Asahina Mikuru.



Too late, otaku guy. 






No but seriously, WTF IS THIS SHIT?!


----------



## Sanity Check (Nov 7, 2008)

Some japanese people seriously need to get drunk.

They have nothing to be afraid of...

Its not like they'll walk up next to the 300 lb, wolf woman, with a mustache..


----------



## beads (Nov 7, 2008)

Milo- said:


> Anyone supporting gay marriage and not supporting this is a hipocrite. Anyone that laughs at the guys trying to marry anime characters and gets angry when someone acts like a homophobe is a hypocrite as well.
> 
> That said, I don't support gay marriage so I'm in my right of getting a good laugh at the japanese for being so freaking weird.



How so? To me, there is a difference between real people and fictional characters.


----------



## Ice Cream (Nov 7, 2008)

I think that they need to do this one step at a time. 

1.) Marry in cosplay.

2.) Marry in cosplay with an anime mask. 

3.) Marry a life-sized anime figure. 

4.) Marry a scaled down anime figure.

5.) Marry the image of the scaled down figure.

6.) ???

7.) Marry the image of an anime figure.


----------



## Raeshell (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, although I suppose there is that woman married to the Berlin wall and that was allowed so it's not that crazy....


----------



## Milo- (Nov 7, 2008)

beads said:


> How so? To me, there is a difference between real people and fictional characters.



There is also a difference between marrying someone from the opposite sex and someone of the same sex, how important the difference is is up to you. In the end, they are just trying to be happy without bothering anyone, right? 

Unless somehow someone marrying a fictional character affects you in some way, you are just being intolerant and close-minded.

On the other hand, you could just accept the fact that it is part of our nature to dislike certain kinds of people for no good reason and move on with your life. Oops, that wasn't subtle.


----------



## Shimotoki (Nov 7, 2008)

huh this is interseting, but marrying in a cosplay that's an idea


----------



## Jagon Fox (Nov 7, 2008)

uhhh...ok.  they're really serious about this huh? it's not just a joke? i mean it's not hurting anyone but how would a wedding ceremony be held exactly? they gonna hold printed out pictures of their "anime lover" and have their voice actors say i do? i won't lie i feel...disturbed.


makes me wonder if you take their anime away from them completely if they'd go into shock. these people are just batshit crazy, anime is for entertainment purposes.


----------



## Shimotoki (Nov 7, 2008)

now that i think about it more...if the Otaku's where to marry the characters wouldn't they have to get premission from the creator? in a since it's like part owning them but the creator made them..this is making my brain hurt >3<


----------



## Jagon Fox (Nov 7, 2008)

Star said:


> *starcastic tone ahead*
> 
> OH WHY OH WHY WONT THEY LET US MARRY INATIMATE OBJECTS!! I LOVE MY INATIMATE OBJECT SO MUCH *KISS KISS KISS*
> 
> ...



well...their are always advanced sex dolls and sex toys. at least that way they'll get satisfaction.


----------



## T4R0K (Nov 7, 2008)

Today, I got to understand a little of their feelings.

Loving a 3D woman that isn't interested in you when you're a human failure is a world of emotional pain.

Well, it's either being emo, 2d loving otaku or suicide (hey, that's emo !)... Or just staying away from females as much as possible and becoming the grumpy old man in the corner seat of the bus that always mumbles about how much he hates humanity.

(For the record, I was humiliated by idiots at work that were all over me and that girl I like and embarassed the both of us, and now I feel like all the progress I was making to get closer has been trashed by these dickheads ! Just when we were starting to talk and go to meals together ! DAM YOU FUCKERZ !!!! They made me want to hate love and 3d women !)


----------



## Shimotoki (Nov 7, 2008)

haha grummpy old man xD


----------



## God Emperor of Mankind (Nov 7, 2008)

fucking weeaboo


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 7, 2008)

Subconscious said:


> 4.) Marry a scaled down anime figure.
> 
> 5.) Marry the image of the scaled down figure.





^So in theory, this would work? 


What would the ruling on polygamy be in this case, btw?


----------



## Euraj (Nov 7, 2008)

I seriously don't know what to say about this... _No life_ is an understatement.


----------

